# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  recherche a adopter chienne

## catou

recherche une chienne a adopter adulte de taille moyenne

----------


## Daysie433

*votre annonce n'est pas trs claire car on ne comprend pas si vous cherchez  adopter un chien de fourrire dans le 62 ou si vous mettez votre chien  l'adoption ??
car vous tre dans la rubrique "adoptions"*

----------


## catou

- - - Mise  jour - - -

je souhaite adopter une chienne de taille moyenne rgion  nord pas de calais.(J'ai perdu ma chienne Lucie 16 ans il y a 2 mois)
je suis retraite donc du temps libre .je vis en maison avec un terrain clos.Je  n'ai pas d'autre animal.
Merci

----------


## girafe

Vous n'tes pas dans la bonne rubrique dans ce cas, j'ai demand aux modrateurs de dplacer dans la rubrique adapt "recherche/demande
Quelques prcisions aideraient pour votre recherche, vous tes en maison/appartement ? D'autres animaux, des enfants ? ect.

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques adresses dans le 59/62 :

* Association pour la protection des animaux  Tilloy-ls-Mofflaines

*Adresse :* Zone Industrielle Est, Rue Laennec, 62217 Tilloy-ls-Mofflaines







*Horaires :* Ferm ⋅ Ouvre  14:00 (jeu.)




*Tlphone :* 03 21 60 09 74

[COLOR=#70757A !important]Association pour la protection des animaux  Saint-Omer






*Adresse :* All. du Gnral Comt de Gramont, 62500 Saint-Omer







*Horaires :* Ferm ⋅ Ouvre  14:00 (jeu.)




*Tlphone :* 03 21 98 43 03

[COLOR=#70757A !important]Service de contrle des animaux  Saint-Aubin






*Adresse :* RD 143, 62170 Saint-Aubin







*Horaires :* Ferm ⋅ Ouvre  14:00 (jeu.)




*Tlphone :* 03 21 09 10 44












[/COLOR]

[/COLOR]


https://www.lpa-nf.fr/adopter-un-animal/adoptez-les/

----------


## Poska

Lolita un amour de chienne, vraiment adorable malgr son pass pas trs cool. Adore les humains et ok chiens, active  l'extrieur mais trs calme  la maison.
En famille d'accueil chez moi.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...45547932357627

C'est une asso base dans le 62, elle a aussi d'autres louloutes  l'adoption.

----------


## lnou

https://www.refugedevermelles.fr/

----------


## sarahbechina84@gmail.com

Bonjour je cherche a adopter un chiot par exempne un petit bichon, York... dans le val d'Oise merci

----------

